# When will my Shih's Tzu gets it beard?



## Jex (Jun 5, 2012)

*Hi im new here and hes my 1st shih tzu in our family his other siblings has beard already and mine still dont have and its snout is slightly long than his siblings... Im getting depress and wonder will he ever get his own beard?

He used to have pinkish sking but not its not often turn pink cause i bought him some electric fan. Now his fur on his ears and legs growing already yet no still signs of bearding :<

Heres Grizzly's Pic hes 2 months already*


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Are you sure that's a purebred shih tzu? My neighbor when I was a kid used to breed their shih tzu and we used to play with the pups and none of them ever looked like that. They were all shaggy with flattish faces.


----------



## Jex (Jun 5, 2012)

I think so that what my niece said... i just want bearded dog ....i got Austrailian Terrier and have duaghter from dachshund still got beared =/


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

This dog doesn't look a shih tzu to me, it looks more like some sort of terrier. My shih tzu x pekeingnese mix started to get her beard and mustache at around 3 months. Her mustache grew faster than her beard though. Her beard started to really fill out at around 5 months.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Agreed, doesn't look like a shih tzu to me. Might have terrier in it, my terrier got his beard at around 5-6 months old.

But I hope you didn't get the dog JUST to have a dog with a beard?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

That does not look like a shih tzu at all. They have flatter muzzles, different coat texture (longer, curlier hair), and longer tails that curl over their backs. Here is a link to a photo of a three-month-old shih tzu. Did you meet this dog's parents?


----------



## Jex (Jun 5, 2012)

i wanted shih tzu cause how the way they look so ofcourse i want beard =/

omg hope this isnt half papillon l


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Where did you get the dog? Did you meet both of its parents or only the mom?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

No way is that a Shih Tzu...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

There is no way on god's green earth that is a Shih Tzu. Sorry, man.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah I would say not a Shih Tzu. My girl is only half and this is what she looked like at that same age.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

That puppy looks like a jack russel mix, a jackshitz ?? or maybe a bullshitz ? No matter hes adorable !!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, he is an adorable puppy! I'm sorry he won't grow a beard, but he is still super cute and should be a lot of fun. Treat him well!


----------



## Jex (Jun 5, 2012)

well... i got him from a breeder my niece let me chose and i pick him since hes looks unque than his siblings... so i raise him since 1 month old now hes 2 months i saw his sibling and they got beared =/ i asked my niece if thier cobbie (his older batch) is like that ...and she said yeah until 3-4 months itll grow beard...

im ok with other breed such as maltese and lhasa apso :/ still cant understand why hes beardless till now...he was having allergy lately hope it was a factor with his beard growth


----------



## Jex (Jun 5, 2012)

Urg...i got Jackrussel Terrier mix GOD shes annoying atm dont understand a thing all my cloths is been ripoff LOL


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

One month old is awfully young... puppies should not go to new homes until they're 8 weeks old. Is the pup doing okay now that it's two months old? Not biting you too much, or anything? You should get into some puppy classes once it has its first two sets of shots.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

He needs to go through puberty first.


----------



## Jex (Jun 5, 2012)

if Grizzly biting me i just play till he tireds out...then goes to sleep...
The Jackrussel is outside since she shed too much fur and she tends to dominate you so its best for her outside where shes free together with the other Terriers 

And theres no puppy class here since i live in province...

And RaeganW what do you mean Puberty? you mean he has a chance to grow beard? Not Whiskers right?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

LoMD13 said:


> Yeah I would say not a Shih Tzu. My girl is only half and this is what she looked like at that same age.


omg, stop with Lo pics, I cannot stand this. Amazing how her color changed


----------

